# would be good



## bbally (Dec 12, 2010)

I think a box allowing people to see who was in chat while viewing the forums might help get the chat thing going well.


----------



## eman (Dec 12, 2010)

That would work . and a pinger that would audibly let you know when someone

entered chat or typed something.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm sure Huddler has upgrades coming to the chat program but it's gonna take some time to get them


----------



## bbally (Dec 12, 2010)

I am just listing what I think would work well


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Just me being me - I am not impressed with Huddler and their commitment to the forums they support.  I sent in some proposed emoticon upgrades over a month ago and I got a message that we are waiting for Huddler to implement them. I have also experienced some of the frustration that my friend has experienced with their advertising department,  My impression is that Huddler is out for Huddler and has no interest in customer service or caring about their end users


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 12, 2010)

im with bob sounds great & might really get this chat going


----------

